# 29 Oct 10:  Canadian Fighter Helps Escort Jetliner from Yemen



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2010)

Hat tip to MarkOttawa & Unambiguously Ambidextrous - this from the Associated Press:


> A commercial passenger jet that was also carrying cargo from Yemen was escorted from the Canadian border to New York City by two military fighter jets, U.S. officials said. The officials said there was no known threat associated with the plane, but it was escorted to John F. Kennedy International Airport as a precaution.
> 
> The plane landed shortly after 3:30 p.m. Passengers walked off the plane on two covered stairways and then onto the tarmac, dragging their luggage behind them. Several police cars surrounded the airliner.
> 
> ...


----------



## a.schamb (30 Oct 2010)

Turns out the materials were explosive: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/10/29/us-planes-packages.html



> U.S. President Barack Obama said Friday that suspicious packages found on planes in the United Kingdom and Dubai contained explosive materials that were bound for the U.S.
> 
> Obama said the packages were headed for "two places of Jewish worship in Chicago" and that he has directed authorities to take whatever steps necessary to protect Americans from a terrorist attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Oct 2010)

Try not to confuse the two (three) events. The plane that Canada escorted was found clean. "there was no known threat associated with the plane"

The explosives found were on two other flights overseas.

ME


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2010)

Yemen bomb disarmed with only 17 minutes to spare
Article Link

Agence France-Presse · Thursday, Nov. 4, 2010

PARIS — An Al-Qaeda bomb intercepted in Britain last week part way between Yemen and the United States was disarmed just 17 minutes before it was programmed to detonate, French officials said Thursday.

Interior Minister Brice Hortefeux said that one of two parcel bombs found last Thursday at airports in Dubai and Britain was close to exploding, and officials in his office told AFP he was referring to the British package.

“There were parcel bombs from Yemen heading for the United States, and I can tell you, for example, that one of these parcels was disarmed 17 minutes before the planned explosion,” Mr. Hortefeux told France 2 television.

He made the remark during a more general discussion of the threat of militant attacks on France and was not pressed for more information. He did not say what was the source of his information about the imminent blast.
More on link


----------

